# anyone have acid reflux issues along with ibs?



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I've started noticing acid reflux symptoms this past week. I get very nauseated after I eat, have weird burps, have a feeling if something in my throat and wake up with a sour taste in my mouth. Since the onset of the reflux symptoms I've noticed I've been having more bms. About 3-4 loose stools a day. Sometimes they burn but some don't. Has anyone else dealt with reflux and a flare in ibs symptoms? I have tums but what's a good acid reducer that has helped? Prevacid? Zantac?


----------



## cosmo_chick87 (Apr 26, 2013)

I have had acid reflux for about 6 years now. Justs barely having been diagnosed with IBS it is hard for me to sometimes figure out which pain is huting me. But I know what foods affect my acid reflux so that makes it easy. However no matter what I eat with IBS I always seem to have D so imodium is a daily thing for me. Prevacaid works pretty well but tums never helped me at all.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

According to Normal Robillard, author of book on both IBS and heartburn, they have a common cause. You might want to take a look.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Ill definitely look into the book.
The tums haven't done much except calm down the burning in my stomach. I just had them at the house because I use them for the calcium carbonate. I used to take zantac for what my doc thought was acid reflux. It was a couple years ago and I think I remember feeling some relief but I was told prevacid is the best to use. Maybe ill give it a shot. I'm getting annoyed with feeling hungry then eating then feeling so sick. And I'm not enjoying the extra bms. I feel like I should just rent someone's bathroom instead of a whole apartment with the amount of time I'm in it.


----------



## njstomach3 (Aug 7, 2012)

I was diagnosed with acid reflux 8 years ago and have taken nexium for it over the past 7 years (only drug to calm the acid). Ive suffered from IBS for the past 7 years, sometimes i wondered if they were connected in anyway but that doesnt seem to hold much weight. The ibs outweighs the pain of acid reflux by far as long as i stay on the nexium. One drink you can find at a health food store which helped calm my acid was "truffula", not the best taste but you take a little in the morning and it really seemed to help. I do not know how server your acid/ibs is but make sure to stay on top of it and if tums doesnt help then do not let it go untreated. good luck



windemere said:


> I've started noticing acid reflux symptoms this past week. I get very nauseated after I eat, have weird burps, have a feeling if something in my throat and wake up with a sour taste in my mouth. Since the onset of the reflux symptoms I've noticed I've been having more bms. About 3-4 loose stools a day. Sometimes they burn but some don't. Has anyone else dealt with reflux and a flare in ibs symptoms? I have tums but what's a good acid reducer that has helped? Prevacid? Zantac?


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Not acid reflux per-se, but on my worse days I often awaken to a burning feeling in my stomach.


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Yes, I get heartburn daily and reflux on occasion as well. I hear it's not uncommon with IBS. For your reflux, there are 3 "levels" of medications you can try. The least potent are antacids like Tums or Rolaids. Then there are "Acid Reducers" or "H2" blockers like Pepcid AC or Zantac. Finally, there are Proton Pump inhibitors (ppi's) like Nexium or Prilosec. Use the least potent that does the trick. For me, Tums are so temporary that I go straight to Zantac 150. This is an Acid reducer that works by inhibiting the production of histamine in your stomach. These work well, last for around 6 hours and if taken 30 minutes or so before a meal, have great results. PPI's are the most potent. These actually shut down the acid producing pumps in your stomach. The problem with these is that if taken longer than a couple of weeks, it's common to get "Reflux Rebound" which means when you stop taking the PPI, you get horrible acid reflux while your acid pumps in your stomach readjust. This happened to me and the acid rebound was way worse than the reflux u had in the first place. Choose wisely!


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I bought zantac 150 today. I've been having awful panic attacks all week. I'm having boughts of nausea (perhaps anxiety related) and when I have a bm it looks brown but when I wipe its yellow on the tp and sometimes they burn. I've barely eaten in 3 days because I've been so anxious about my stomach. I called my Dr and she just brushed me off. I've been contemplating going to the er. Do these symptoms seem er worthy? Or am I just seriously making myself sick with stress and worry? I can never tell


----------



## mom_to_three (Aug 23, 2012)

I have been reading how all these PPI's are actually causing IBS problems. I think a lot of us are getting "IBS" from them. Hooked on PPI's here and can't get off them.


----------



## ketchuptaco (Aug 6, 2007)

my whole life i have experienced both symptoms.

I've been diagnosed with IBS, GERD and there has been no link to a common cause of both, but now my dr suspects it could be my gal bladder....


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

I sometimes get heartburn and upper gastric fullness if I eat more than I usually eat...But not common and dominant.


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

I got reflux the same time I got IBS but I don't take medication for it due to the PPI causing diarrhoea and I have heard SO many bad things about them all including easily broken bones. Hoping I made the right choice but it was making my IBS worse to the point I couldn't deal with it.


----------



## Oceangirl (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh yeah all the stress from IBS gave me horrible acid stomach aches. I take omeneprozale every day and am fine.


----------



## theibslady (Mar 20, 2015)

They can be linked. If you are stressed or your stomach is not ready to receive food, or you have low stomach acid then food can ferment causing your reflux and burping. If the food then passes only partially digested into the small intestine it can cause irritation and inflammation, in turn the bloating, pain etc of IBS. Certain foods can also cause both due to intolerances and the internal pain hypersensitivity shown in reflux and IBS. Having good digestive habits, looking at trigger foods as well as reducing stress can all help both the ibs and the reflux.


----------

